# Tender Breasts after having IVF treatment ...is it normal?



## Hope2005 (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi Ladies


Hope you can help me.


I was wondering if any of you are experiencing breast tenderness after IVF treatment. I am getting pain in both breasts. I feel bruised to the touch. 


IVF stopped in November 11 and I was wondering if this is normal after having treatment. Are the hormones (Buserelin, Menopur high dosage 300iu) still in my body? 


I am really worry about this. 


Would appreciate your comments.

Kind regards


Hope


----------



## kedmo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi Hope

My breasts were really sore for about 3 weeks after IVF but I put this down to the progesterone supplements. Once i stopped those, then the soreness subsided. 

I would have thought that most of the hormones should be out of your system after 2 months, as this is about the time you can normally cycle again.

I would go to GP and get them to check hormone levels, as this is normally the cause of breast pain.


----------



## Hope2005 (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi Kedmo1


Thank you for the information. I am  having some blood taken and possible a mammogram. 


Will see what the blood says..really worry about it  .


Hope x


----------

